

Ask HN: Alternative HN themes? - meowface

What custom HN themes do you guys use? I&#x27;ve tried out a bunch, but couldn&#x27;t really stick with any of them.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a dark theme, preferably.
======
tux
There is many stylish themes here >
[https://userstyles.org/styles/browse?search_terms=hacker+new...](https://userstyles.org/styles/browse?search_terms=hacker+news)

I've done this one; [https://userstyles.org/styles/103436/hacker-news-
ycombinator](https://userstyles.org/styles/103436/hacker-news-ycombinator)

------
importMe
I have made a dark theme for HN ([https://github.com/dparpyani/HackerNews-
DarkTheme](https://github.com/dparpyani/HackerNews-DarkTheme)) -- it uses the
Greasemonkey/Tampermonkey plugin.

------
cJ0th
I haven't found an ideal one. I sticked with solarized, though

[https://userstyles.org/styles/92693/dark-hacker-news-
solariz...](https://userstyles.org/styles/92693/dark-hacker-news-solarized)

